# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Konstandini i Madh, iliri më i shquar në histori

## ALBA

Shqiptari me i shquar

 Figura me e madhe e Historise Kombetare te Shqiperise,pa asnje diskutim,mbetet Kostandini i Madh. Nje nga iliret e shumte qe arriten te ishin perandore te Romes.I lindur ne ate pjese te Ilirise,(Nish),qe sot eshte zabtuar nga barbaret serbe, rreth AD (* um 280,  22. Mai 337. Nje perandor qe sunoi 31 vjet(306- 337). Emri i tij i lindjes ishte Flavius valerius Constantinus.Ishte djali i Komandantit ilir Constantinus Chlorus dhe gruaja e tij  Helena  , vajza e nje ilirit nga Nish . Ne vitin 305 ai ishte bashke-perandor.Nje vit me pas u bashkua me te jatin ne Britani. 


Ishte nje besimtar i zotit Diell.  Ndja e dielle, ose sot e dila eshte dite e shejte pushimi, deklaruar nga ai, kur do te ishte me vone perandor. Ai kishte pare ne enderr dy fjale ne qiell(me kete shenje ti do jesh fitues(in hoc signo vinces).Pas kesaj mposhti Maxentius ne betejn e Ures se Milvianit,  afer Romes.   Ka qene nje cast stoik dhe i nderuar.Senati italian e priti fituesin si shpetimtar te Romes.Kesisoj, nganje pagan adhurues i diellit, Kostandini nisi te shikonte krishterimin si nje Sjelles te Fitores. 

Ka vendosur te ndalohej keqtrajtimi i te krishtereve.Pas kesaj Kishes iu dha mbrojtje dhe dhurata financiare 

Asokohe, ishte ne mode te ishin dy bashke- perandore, ose edhe tre.Kostandini ishte shume i madh sa nuk mund te pranonte askend prane fames se tij.NJe lufte e ashper pushteti shperthey midis dy perandoreve, Licinius dhe Costandine, e nga ku iliri strateg doli ngadhnjyes si nje kampion i Krishterimit. 

Tash ishte perandor i Lindjes dhe Perendimit.Paraardhesi i tij,iliri Diocletiani kishte nisur te bente ndarjen e autoritetin civil dhe atij ushtarak. Kostandini i Madh e perfundoi kete nisme vleremadhe. 

Gjaku i te parve e therriste diku gjetke ka vendosur te ndertonte nje qender te re te Perandorise,larg Romes.pertje andej ka kishin ardhur te paret e tij, diku afer Trojes se famshme.Mbi qytetin 7mije vjecar Buzeanum,ose i njohur si Byzantium.Greket duan ta bejne te tyren Byzantin, por kjo nuk eshte e vertete,me shume ka pasur gjasa te kete qene pellazgjik nga ai brume kuture nga erdhen iliret,maqedonet,epirotasit,pra paraardhesit e shqiptareve 

Qyteti i lashte ka ndjere zhurmat e nismes se madhe ne vitin 326 dhe perurimi ka ndodhur 4 vjet me vone. Me pas qyteti do te zgjerohej e zgjerohej,duke ardhur te ne me Stambolin magjik te pushtuar nga turqit qe, nuk e leshojne me kurre..Kostandini ndertoi Kisha ne Token e Shejnte, ku sipas tij e jema kishte gjetur kryqin origjinal ky ishte mberthyer Krishti. E jema ishte e krishtere, ndersa Kostandini i Madh u baptizua ne castet e vdekjes, me 22 maj 327). 

Kostandi i madh eshte nje nga perandoret me ndricuas te Romes. Ngaqe nuk ishte as romak apo grek ,nuk duan ta cilesojne si me te madhin, por ne fakt ai ishte me i madhi nder perandoret e Romes, shetin e te ciles e riorganizoi dhe ndertoi fitoren perfundimtare te krishterimit ne fundin e shekullit te katert. 

Fillimisht i kishte ndeshkuar rrepte, eger me brutalitetin tipik te nje iliri ,pa asnje lloj meshire , por me vone dalangadale kishte nisur ti donte dhe ti mbronte me pasionin tipik te nje iliri fisnik. Kesisjoj ishte figura qendroe qe themeloi Europen e krishtere te mesjetes.E pra ishte me gjak shqiptar. Ishte me i madhi i races shqiptare ne te gjitha koherat.Ne kohen e Hoxhe-Alise asgje nuk na thane ne shkolle.U ngriten buste edhe per injorante,por asnje shtatore nuk u ndertua per kete kalores gjigand te Ilirise,qe luftoi nen dhe per flamurin e Romes, por sipas shume shkencetareve aso kohe ajo perandori cilesohej si perandoria Iliro-Romake. 


per me shume lexoni ne kete link 

http://infos.aus-germanien.de/Konstantin_I._%28Rom%29

----------


## tani_26

> Shqiptari me i shquar
> 
>  Figura me e madhe e Historise Kombetare te Shqiperise,pa asnje diskutim,mbetet Kostandini i Madh. Nje nga iliret e shumte qe arriten te ishin perandore te Romes.I lindur ne ate pjese te Ilirise,(Nish),qe sot eshte zabtuar nga barbaret serbe, rreth AD (* um 280,  22. Mai 337. Nje perandor qe sunoi 31 vjet(306- 337). Emri i tij i lindjes ishte Flavius valerius Constantinus.Ishte djali i Komandantit ilir Constantinus Chlorus dhe gruaja e tij  Helena  , vajza e nje ilirit nga Nish . Ne vitin 305 ai ishte bashke-perandor.Nje vit me pas u bashkua me te jatin ne Britani. 
> 
> 
> Ishte nje besimtar i zotit Diell.  Ndja e dielle, ose sot e dila eshte dite e shejte pushimi, deklaruar nga ai, kur do te ishte me vone perandor. Ai kishte pare ne enderr dy fjale ne qiell(me kete shenje ti do jesh fitues(in hoc signo vinces).Pas kesaj mposhti Maxentius ne betejn e Ures se Milvianit,  afer Romes.   Ka qene nje cast stoik dhe i nderuar.Senati italian e priti fituesin si shpetimtar te Romes.Kesisoj, nganje pagan adhurues i diellit, Kostandini nisi te shikonte krishterimin si nje Sjelles te Fitores. 
> 
> Ka vendosur te ndalohej keqtrajtimi i te krishtereve.Pas kesaj Kishes iu dha mbrojtje dhe dhurata financiare 
> 
> ...



Urime per hapjen e temes...
Me te vertete shume interesante...Persa i perklet "rehabilitimit" te figurave ilire apo ilireve ne pergjithesi kam hapur dhe une nje teme te ngjashme....

Komunizmi beri pak per historine kombetare pasi ky sistem monist ndermjet shume veti negative qe pati karakterizohej ne shume raste nga xhelozia ndaj figurave te shquara, sepse keta mund te ishin te "djathte" imperialiste" etj....

Nejse sot mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe te rigjejme identitein kombetar duke iu referuar gjithmone ilireve paraardhesve tane te cilet na kane lene nje trashgimeni te cilen ne vend qe te kujdesemi per te e shperdorojme apo shperfillim....

Shume te drejta propizimet e mesiperme...
Duhet qe rruget te emertohen me figuara apo emertime te lashta, si dhe shume qytete te lashta le te ri-emertohen me emrat e lashte e jo me emra sllave sic jane sot...
Mbreterit ilire apo figura te tjera duhet te zevendesojne bustet e meparshme te figurave komuniste....
Nese nje komb nuk ka vetedije se nga rrjedh apo nga ka ardhur nuk  eshte i afte te ndertoje te ardhmen....

----------


## King_Gentius



----------


## ALBA

Shume perandore Romak ishin ilire , dhe disa nga keto ishin psh Claudius II. Gothicus, Aurelian, Probus, Diokletian dhe  Constantin . Ne se dikush nga ju do te kontrolloje ne internet apo qe i ka lexuar ne libra ,  te na sjelli ndonje material ne shqip mbi historine dhe mbi jeten e tyre , do jete kenaqesi e madhe ti lexojme .

Alba

----------


## Irfan

Te jam edhe nje inf....
Kur perandoria e madhe osmane merr sulm ne pushtim te Konstatines(stanbollit te sotshem),udheheqes i ushtris osmane ishte nje shqipetar.Per momentin emri nuık me kujtohet.Shqipetari eshte ai i pari qe arriti ta theje perandorin e Bizantine me pushtet sovran ne Konstantin....Stanbolle...

----------


## Clauss

duke mos qene shume i sigurt, me duket se se Roma e Re-Konstandinopoja- Stambolli nuk u ndertua mbi kolonine e vjeter  te Byzantit. Byzanti qe te pakten disa kilometra me ne perendim. bile ne nje liber, e kishin komentuar si "ata qe ndertuan/kolonizuan Bizantin duhet te ishin qorra qe s'pane pak me tutje". 
them me pasiguri sepse shkrimet tuaja jane gjithmone accurate dhe une spo gjej dot librin per refresh. anyway, minor stuff. peace.

----------


## Tanush

> Te jam edhe nje inf....
> Kur perandoria e madhe osmane merr sulm ne pushtim te Konstatines(stanbollit te sotshem),udheheqes i ushtris osmane ishte nje shqipetar.Per momentin emri nuık me kujtohet.Shqipetari eshte ai i pari qe arriti ta theje perandorin e Bizantine me pushtet sovran ne Konstantin....Stanbolle...





Per informacion. Ushtria osmane qe pushtoi Konstantinopojen (Stambollin) drejtohej nga dy komandante. Njeri drejtonte forcat detare dhe tjetri ato te tokes. Komandanti i forcave detare quhej Sulejman Pasha dhe ishte Bullgar i konvertuar, ndersa ato tokesore drejtoheshin nga Zagan Pash Arnauti  dhe ky shqiptar i konvertuar. Gjithashtu mesa di une Vezir i Madh (kryeminister)ka qene Koco Dauti me origjine nga Himara.

----------


## Baptist

*Nuk dihet* as koha dhe as vendi i lindjes se Kostandinit, dhe as *ato te nenes se* tij. Me e mundshmja eshte qe ai lindi me 27 Shkurt 274, dhe sipas asaj qe pranohet me shume universalisht vendlindja e tij eshte Nisa (Nish)ne Dardani. Babai i tij Konstanca Chlore, rridhte nga perandori Klaud Gotiku. Nena e tij prindet dhe atdheu i se ciles jane injoruar krejtesisht quhej Helena. Kostandini kishte shume emera e mbiemra, Flavius, Valrius, Aurelius, Claudius, Kostandinus. Emri Flavius (Flaka/Furra?) i kaloi trashegimtareve te tij ne perandori, dhe u kthye ne titull sovraniteti njelloj si ai i Qesar Augustit. 

Kur babai i tij u be Qesar ne 292, dhe u dergua kunder Galeve per te mbrojtur Perendimin, Kostandini qe 19 vjecar.Diokletieni qe e kishte mbajtur prane si ndihmes, e dergon ne Egjipt ne luften kunder Akilit. Fitorja qe arriti ne kete ekspedite i dhuroi nderime. Nje krenari fisnike dhe nje karakter force e burrerie ne personin e tij qene vulosur me ndjenjen e mendimit. Por kjo fizionomi luftarake zbutej nga nje qetesi pajtuese. Kishte nje zemer te madhe e te gjere, ishte plot kuraje, dhe nje dashuri te tille per drejtesine qe arrinte ti moderonte ambicjen natyrore. Shirtin e kishte te gjalle, penetrues por xhelozi dhe ndjenje sfidimi, i zellshem dhe ne te njejten kohe i vendosur. Kishte fytyre te gjere dhe te larte, pak floke dhe mjeker, sy te medhenj, veshtrim te gjalle por respektues, qafen pak te gjere, hunden si shqiponje, temperamentin delikat por te shtruar ne nje jete te paster e skrupuloze.

Ishte i ri kur u martua me Minerven (Athinen?). Vendlindja e kesaj po ashtu si ajo e Helenes ka mbetur mister. Linden nje princ te quajtur Crispe, qe gezoi veti te larta por edhe fatkeqe. Lefort, Lille 1842

----------


## Tannhauser

Flavius nga flaka? Me duket se tallesh dhe duhet te ndalesh...
Nuk pres nga ti qe te kesh njohje te latinishtes dhe nuk kam pretendime te teperta, por te pakten mund te shikoje nje fjalor latinisht-shqip.

Ne radhe te pare duhet te dish se si vinin emrat Romaket.
Romaket kishin tre emra.
1 Emri personal
2 Emri i familjes
3 Emri perkedheles ose nickname qe e karakterizonte
per shembull tek Gaj Jul Cezari kemi:
Gaj: emri personal
Jul: emri i familjes (se Juleve)
Cezar: nickname qe e mori se nuk u lind me menyre normale por me operacion (cezarik)

Emri Flavius do te thote biond se flavius eshte e verdha ne latinisht
Emri Valerius do te thote i forte, i fuqishem, i shendetshem (latinisht)
Emri Aurelius do te thote prej ari, metaforikisht d.m.th per emrat enjerezve i shtrenjte (latinisht)
Emri Claudius do te thote i cale (latinisht)
Emri Constantinus do te thote 'ai qe i perket constancit'. Dhe Constanci eshte 'ai qe i perket Constes'=qe ngul kembe (latinisht. Po do dije pak anglisht do shikoje fjalen constant dhe kuptimin e saj....
Po ti jo vetem qe nuk ben mundimin qe te shikosh p[er ghuhet e tjera po mendon se ato jane prejardhje te shqipes....

----------


## Baptist

Shpjegimet ad-hoc elektronike (ne internet) e deshifrojne Flavius (lat.) me te verdhe. Sigurisht qe me pergatitjen tuaj do keni hulumtuar me thelle, dhe mund te hidhni drite mbi etimologjine e fjales etruske Phlavina qe sipas studjuesve korrespondon me ate latinisht Flavius, per faktin qe Flavius regjistrohet per here te pare ne boten latine nepermjet nje familje me origjine dardane. 

Eshte per tu lavderuar fakti qe keni vene re se qe emri babait sherben si mbiemer per djalin, ne familjet e AlbaLonges (tradite kjo e familjeve Shqiptare te paraclirimit). Keta emra bartnin nje domethenie te trasheguar brez pas brezi. Ju e shpjegoni  i/e verdhe me faktin qe Kostandini qe bjond, apo aziatik, apoqe kishte ar?

Po ashtu ju mund te keni celesin per te kuptuar se pse fla eshte rrenja e perbashket latinisht e flakes , te verdhes, dhe ndricimit/flakerimit (flagro, flamma, deflagro, flavens) te tria keto atribute keto te zjarrit (e verdhe, flakeruse etj).

Mbase ju keni hedhur gjithashtu drite mbi arsyen pse Europa lidhet etimologjikisht me Gjarperin nderkohe qe gjarperi nuk ka qene kurre kult grek? Perse Europa (e rrembyera) kishte hene ne balle/faqe? 

E me qe jemi tek e verdha, cila eshte etimologjia kuptimore e Xanthus? E Skamandros? Astianax-it?

----------


## Tannhauser

Shiko, fjala flake (qe gjendet edhe ne greqisht floga edhe ne latinish flamma) eshte me origjine inoevropiane. E thote edhe Cabej. Por ne cdo gjuhe ka patur evolucionin e saj. Kjo nuk do te thote se eshte shqipe (se ti e shikon vetem nga ana shqipe). Me te njejten logjike romaket mund te thone se eshte fjale latine dhe greket se eshte greke! Atehere c'kuptim ka shkenca i.e.

Per mbiemrat, po do kishe studjuar me mire do shikoje se te gjithe popujt qe nga lashtesia kane krijuar mbiemra (dhe emra) nga emri i babait. Keshtu kemi ne greqishte -idhis, -iadhis, -u etj, ne latinishte -inus, ianus, ne skandinave -son, -sen, ne kelte O' (p.sh. O'Brien), ne ferngjishte Fitz (Fitzgerald) etj.

Europa nuk do te thote e rembyera por ajo qe ka fytyre te gjere (eur-e gjere, opi-fytyra). edhe grarpri eshte fjale i.e. (shih tek latinishtja serpens dhe te greqishtja erpeto). Ta kam thene prape, mos u mundo ti shpjegosh te gjitha me ane te shqipes se eshte gabim.

Xanthus (me theksin tek a-ja) eshte greke dhe del nga epiteti xanthos (me theksin tek o-ja) qe do te thone i verdhe. Eshte nje fenomen i greqishtes qe kur emrat vijne nga epitete te ndryshoje theksi (p.sh agathi' behet Ag'athi ose Ag'atha). Per Skamandros nuk mund te te them tani. Astianax do te thote mbreti i qytetit (nga asti-qytet dhe anax-mbreti. Keto dy fjale mbizoterojne edhe sot ne greqishte).

----------


## Baptist

> Shiko, fjala flake (qe gjendet edhe ne greqisht floga edhe ne latinish flamma) eshte me origjine inoevropiane. E thote edhe Cabej. Por ne cdo gjuhe ka patur evolucionin e saj. Kjo nuk do te thote se eshte shqipe (se ti e shikon vetem nga ana shqipe). Me te njejten logjike romaket mund te thone se eshte fjale latine dhe greket se eshte greke! Atehere c'kuptim ka shkenca i.e.
> 
> 
> Europa nuk do te thote e rembyera por ajo qe ka fytyre te gjere (eur-e gjere, opi-fytyra). edhe grarpri eshte fjale i.e. (shih tek latinishtja serpens dhe te greqishtja erpeto). Ta kam thene prape, mos u mundo ti shpjegosh te gjitha me ane te shqipes se eshte gabim.
> Xanthus (me theksin tek a-ja) eshte greke dhe del nga epiteti xanthos (me theksin tek o-ja) qe do te thone i verdhe. Per Skamandros nuk mund te te them tani. 
> Astianax do te thote mbreti i qytetit (nga asti-qytet dhe anax-mbreti. Keto dy fjale mbizoterojne edhe sot ne greqishte).


Pra do te thuash se gjuha etruske, pararendese, qenka indoeuropiane, me qe Floga dhe flamma qenkan perkatesisht "greke" e romake? Apo qe rrenja (shpjeguese e sinonimeve)duhet te jete derivat i degeve? Semiologjia po hyka ne fazen e vet me te larte...

Europa ka ne rrenje ophis qe greket guxojne te thone qe do te thote gjarper. Mbase filogreket e dine me sakte. Sipas teorise emer/mbiemrit etimologjia eshte eshte Gjarperi i Ur (an)-it. E ngjashme me ate trojane te emertimeve femerore. (Lexo Du Bois).

E rrembyera ishte sqarimi im per te kuptuar se nuk po beja fjale per kontinentin, por per figuren mitologjike te motres se Kadmit me hene ne faqe/djali me HYll ne balle (mitologjia shqiptare), hena duke qene simboli e Afrodites.

Falemderit per humorin e mengjesit. 
Xanthus/Scamandros/Astyanax jane sinonime. Duhej ta kishe lexuar gjithe Homerin ne origjinal si dhe Plato-n. Nje sinonim qenka Mbret I Qytetit ne greqisht, tjetri I Verdhe ne greqisht, Scamandros i cile eshte emri origjinal Trojan - nuk i dihet etimologjia.

----------


## Tannhauser

Ha ha ha, pse jane sinonime? se therasin keshtu Astiankatin, birin e Hektorit? Po Skamandraios (qe do te thote 'i skamandrit') ia vuri emrin per nder te Skamandrit qe ishte perendia e lumit dhe qe ndoqi Akilin. Nuk eshte emer sinonim. Edhe etimologji ka per Skamandrin be durim dhe do te ta jap.
Europa do quhej 'eurofis' gje qe nuk haset gjakundi. Keto jane etimologji te gjurit. Trojanet greqisht flisnin. Kadmi, qe solli dhe shkronjat, nuk ishte as grek as shqiptar, por ishte Finik. Kaloi nga greqia pastaj mori grua Harmonine dhe vajti ne ilire dhe e bene iliret mbret. Miti do te thote ketu si erdhen shkronjat nga feniket dhe kaluan tek greket! Nuk e ke kuptuar ende?

----------


## Baptist

Turp te kete Sokrati. Me ka dhene edhe reference te gabuar pa le. Le qe ku dinte ai greqisht.

----------


## Tannhauser

jepma dhe mua referencen, mos e mba per vete. Sokrati nuk shkruajti ndonje liber. Platoni i shkruajti te gjitha. Ne ke reference jepe.....

----------


## Baptist

> jepma dhe mua referencen, mos e mba per vete. Sokrati nuk shkruajti ndonje liber. Platoni i shkruajti te gjitha. Ne ke reference jepe.....


Pergjigjen e kisha dhene dy poste me lart. Po mbase ju lexoni vetem rreshtin e pare nga librat/shkrimet, dhe e kompesoni njohurine e metejshme me faktin qe flisni greqisht.




> Falemderit per humorin e mengjesit. 
> Xanthus/Scamandros/Astyanax jane sinonime. Duhej ta kishe lexuar gjithe Homerin ne origjinal si dhe Plato-n. Nje sinonim qenka Mbret I Qytetit ne greqisht, tjetri I Verdhe ne greqisht, Scamandros i cile eshte emri origjinal Trojan - nuk i dihet etimologjia.


Ajo vepra quhet "Dialogjet". Kur te arrish tek emri Astyanax, ben mire te na thuash si e komenton ti metamofozen toponimike per te cilen bisedon Sokrates me Hermogjenin.

----------


## Tannhauser

Dialogje qyhen te gjitha veprat e platonit se jane shkruar ne menyre dialektike. Duhet te me japesh librin, si p.sh. Simposium, Fedon, pastaj kapitullin, edhe paragrafin. Duhet ti dije keto gjera. Platoni ka shkruar gjithe ato libra, nuk mund te rri ti kerkoj te gjitha nje nga nje, flete per flete!!!

----------


## Baptist

Historiani dhe etimologu i antikitetit e ka te domosdoshme ta lexoje dhe njohe Plato-n. Une nuk bej referatet e te tjereve.

A e lexon vete, merr me pagese, apo perdor telepatine per ta gjetur eshte problemi yt. Deri atehere-tchuss!

----------


## Tannhauser

Ho ho, na bere per tu skuqur tani. Jepe referatin, apo nuk e di sepse te thane keshtu nje dite. C'kuptim ka po nuk ma dhe? Apo nuk ekziston fare?

----------


## Baptist

Aman mo na prek ne seder, apo nuk jemi edhe jo-greke.

Verifikoje. Une ketu jam.

----------

